

Wearable to relieve Chronic Pain - bevenky
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/quell-the-world-s-first-pain-relief-wearable#/story

======
dang
Fundraisers can't be Show HNs. Please read the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
curtis
There is a related article at
[https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2015/01/16/pushbutton-p...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2015/01/16/pushbutton-
painkiller-offers-drug-free-relief/qbFqkuGn2Nsrp9KY6UhBeN/story.html)

